# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Zenuwen en pijnen door veel studeren!

## davanzu21

Hallo allemaal,

Ik volg momenteel een redelijk drukke studie met veel leerwerk. Ik ben heel erg gemotiveerd daarvoor.

Ik erger me dan ook dood aan wat het leren me lichamelijk opevert, en mijn vraag is wat hier mee/tegen te doen?

Het gaat om (stress?)hoofdpijn dat niet te verhelpen is met paracetamol oid, om zenuwpijn (gok ik) vooral rond mijn ogen en jukbeenderen, en dicht in de buurt bij mijn tanden en tandvlees, daarachter ergens.

Dit maakt mijn concentratie knap lastig....

Wat is hier mee/tegen te doen?

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Ik denk dat je zo verkrampt ben met leren dat je daardoor die hoofdpijn en pijn rond je ogen, jukbeenderen enz. hebt.
Probeer wat aan ontspanning te doen. Het zal vermoedelijk eerst meer pijn opleveren, maar uiteindelijk zal het minder worden.
Weet niet of je overigens in je slaap ook nog tandenknarst, wat dan kan ook deze klachten geven en heeft ook met spanning te maken.
Hoop dat je wat aan mijn antwoord hebt.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me aan bij Katje...

Ik heb een aantal weken ook iedere dag hoofdpijn gehad en ik ben er vanaf geraakt door te ontspannen.
Het is heel begrijpelijk dat je nu stress hoofdpijn hebt door het vele leren, ook je ogen raken erg vermoeid van in de boeken te zitten.

Blijf je er last van houden ga dan gewoon effe langs je huisarts,die gaat je zeker kunnen helpen! Ook een bezoek aan je apotheek kan helpen...ze kunnen je iets ontspannends voorstellen wat je concentratie niet beinvloedt.
Sterkte met je studies!!!!

Grtjes Agnes

----------


## davanzu21

Okee thanks!!

----------


## Agnes574

Davanzu,

Hoe gaat het nu met je?
Zijn de zenuwen en pijnen al verminderd?

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Davanzu,

Hoe gaat het nu met je? Heb je iets gevonden tegen de zenuwen en de pijn?

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## davanzu21

Ik ben inmiddels geslaagd voor de studie, en doe nu een hogere studie....

Nog steeds veel hoofdpijn bij het (hard) leren. 

Ik ben inmiddels bij de huisarts geweest, en die gaf verschillende redenen, namelijk vochttekort en tandenknarsen. Ik heb gezocht op internet en kwam uit bij stress- en spanningshoofdpijn. Ik probeer het zoveel mogelijk onder controle te houden, maja lukt niet echt he. Van de studie die ik doe (HBO-V) is ook bekend dat de druk hoog ligt en het een hele zware intensieve studie is. De helft valt ook uit na het eerste jaar. Ik doe mijn best, doe wat ik kan. Ik heb ook achterstand in sommige vakken omdat ik een rotverleden heb gehad en geen middelbare school heb gedaan, en alles via MBO gedaan heb, weliswaar verschillende richtingen. Dus biologisch en scheikundig gezien loop ik nog eens achter.. 

Ik maak me af en toe wel erg zorgen, en soms pakt dat negatief uit, en daarom heb ik mij even aangeleerd dat ik me geen zorgen moet maken, pech als ik het niet haal, ik doe wat ik kan, meer kan ik niet doen. Ik moet van de huisarts trots zijn op wat ik bereikt heb.

----------


## Sylvia93

Idd Davanzu!

Je moet trots zijn op wat je tot nu toe allemaal al bereikt hebt! Vind het erg knap van je dat je nu een HBO-V opleiding doet terwijl je nooit de middelbare school hebt gedaan.

Werkt het ook niet als je even stopt tussen het leren door, wat leren, als je teveel hoofdpijn krijgt ff een uurtje ontspannen en daarna weer verder doorgaat met leren, en natuurlijk wel zorgen dat je genoeg nachtrust krijgt!

En wij geloven in je dat je het heus wel gaat halen, kijk maar naar wat je nu allemaal al gepresteerd hebt meid! 

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## davanzu21

Thanks!!!!

Ja dat werkt wel!

----------


## Sylvia93

Mooi dat dat wel een beetje werkt, heb je tenminste iets om de pijn een beetje te omzeilen!

En het gaat je lukken!!

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Davanzu,

Gefeliciteerd met het behalen van je diploma, super!  :Big Grin: 
Fijn te horen dat je probeert HBO-V te doen, dat is idd een zware opleiding, maar zoals ik het lees doe je je uiterste best en meer dan dat kan je niet doen! 
Krijg je ook extra begeleiding bij de vakken waarmee je achter loopt? Of moet je dat in je eentje zien weg te werken? 
Fijn dat je nu weet wat de oorzaak is van je pijn en dat je probeert daar mee om te gaan ookal is dat moeilijk en lukt dat niet altijd. 
En zoals je huisarts en Sylvia zeggen; wees trots op wat je tot nu toe bereikt hebt!
Ik zal voor je duimen dat je het gaat halen! Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## davanzu21

Er wordt in de colleges wel goed uitgelegd, en ik vraag soms weleens medestudenten..

Thanks!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Davanzu,

Fijn dat er goed wordt uitgelegd en idd als je iets niet weet altijd vragen aan medestudenten of je docent(e)!
Je zegt zelf op stress- en spanningshoofdpijn uit te komen, heeft je huisarts hier nog iets over gezegd? Wat doe je om de pijn te verlichten? Als ik erge hoofdpijn heb neem ik een ibuprofen en masseer ik mijn hoofd wel eens (of ik laat dat doen) en dan heb ik er wel minder last van...
Succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## davanzu21

Me huisarts zei inderdaad over dat masseren... Gister heb ik besloten lichamelijke inspanning te doen d.v.m. sport, om de balans te vinden. 

Vorige week ben ik ziek geweest en is er iets naars gebeurd, dus had ik minder gedaan voor school. De afgelopen 3 dagen heb ik zoooooooo mega hard gewerkt! Vandaag zat ik van 08:00 tot 17:00 op school, merkte inderdaad weer het aan me hoofd. Gister liep het iets anders want toen moesten we ons laten vaccineren in het ziekenhuis. Maar op zondag van 13:00 tot 21:00 ook mega veel gedaan.

Ik heb morgen vrij van college en donderdag ook, dus dan kan ik het weer iets rustiger aan doen....

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Davanzu,

Geniet van je 2 lekkere vrije dagen meid! Weer even tot rust komen voordat je weer keihard verder gaat!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

Geniet van je rust Davanzu!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Davanzu,

Ik hoop dat je met sporten een goede balans kan vinden  :Smile: 
Heel goed dat je zo hard bezig bent met school, maar neem ook tijd om te rusten.
Ikzelf doe momenteel 2 mbo-studies en als ik 2 dagen of een week vrij heb en ik heb nog huiswerk liggen dan verspreid ik dat over die dagen, beter elke dag een beetje en geen/minder hoofdpijn dan alles in 1 keer en veel hoofdpijn  :Wink: 
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## davanzu21

Ik heb 13 uur geslapen!!

2 MBO opleidingen? Tegelijk?

Ik heb gister voor vandaag en morgen programma gemaakt, vandaag 8 uur huiswerk, en morgen 7 uur.

----------


## Luuss0404

Zo 13 uur das best veel, maar dan zal je het wel nodig hebben gehad  :Wink: 

Ja 2mbo-opleidingen; Administratief medewerker volg ik sinds januari als vooropleiding voor Medisch. tot mei had ik elke maandag en woensdag les, daarna alleen woensdag. Typexamen heb ik woensdag een 9 op gehaald (ondanks gekneusde rechterhand), pcexamen weet ik nog niet en dan 31 okt heb ik examen Nederlands en kantoorpraktijk. Ik hoef daarvoor geen lessen meer te volgen.
Medisch secretaresse volg ik sinds juni, elke maandag les en dan in januari daar mijn examen van. 

Is wel handig om een beetje te plannen, als je teveel in 1 keer doet onthou je het minder goed en krijg je hoofdpijn of andere klachten, terwijl als je het een beetje meer verspreid je makkelijker onthoud en minder last heb van 'klachten'. Succes!

----------


## davanzu21

Aha...... Ziet er bekend uit, heb zelf admistrateur niveau 4 gedaan...

Pffff die tentamenstress kom nu wel heel dichtbij, over 2 weken tentamenweek!

----------


## Luuss0404

Heb je voor de tentamenweken nog een weekje vrij? 
Heel veel succes! Ik hoop dat je je ondanks de pijn wel kan focussen op leren en het maken van je examens!

----------


## davanzu21

Jepz, ik heb nu een lesvrije week, maar ik loop een paar dagen mee op een paar plekken, waaronder spoedeisende psychiatrie en cardiologie-afdeling.

En ik moet veel leren he...

----------

